# Helios Protein Powder



## Helios (Mar 21, 2013)

Just got samples of our first three flavors...  Strwberry-kiwi, chocolate, and chocolate-peanut butter.  They are all off the chain fantastic tasting!


----------



## SystM (Mar 21, 2013)

HOLYYYY GUACAMOLE is this stuff tasty


Spongy you owe me a candle lit dinner for things I had to do to get this dealio


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 21, 2013)

Sounds great I hope to buy some.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 21, 2013)

Strawberry kiwi??? Really... =P~


----------



## Spongy (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah bro, and it is gooooooooooood.



PillarofBalance said:


> Strawberry kiwi??? Really... =P~


----------



## whitelml (Mar 21, 2013)

First strawberry Kiwi powder I've heard of........sounds deeeeeelish


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 21, 2013)

Strawberry kiwi sounds interesting


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 21, 2013)

Definitely in to try these when available.  Chocolate peanut butter will be my pic, but strawberry kiwi has peaked my interest!


----------



## g0re (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm a big fan of plain old vanilla, but chocolate peanut butter sounds good


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 21, 2013)

Sounds much better than this bland pork tenderloin I am choking down right now.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 21, 2013)

Any price in mind yet ?


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 21, 2013)

Tell us more about the protein powder, is it straight whey, or is it a blend? If it is whey, what kind of whey is it?

This is exciting, good for you guys I'm glad to see you expanding into supplements.


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 21, 2013)

I currently have strawberry cream flavored protein so that one sounds yummmmmy


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 21, 2013)

Any update on bcaa?


----------



## DF (Mar 21, 2013)

You guys are a dick tease!


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm in on the Straw-kiwi & Chocolate. what size you guys carrying- 5lbs? & when is this gonna be available?!?


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 21, 2013)

I am interested in seeing the profile. Is there a place we can see the breakdown?

Have you considered a multi protein formula that also includes Pea protein.

Very excited for you guys!!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## j2048b (Mar 21, 2013)

Man alive helios tearin it up! Cant wait to get my supps, diet, clothes!! Man whats next haha


----------



## Spongy (Mar 21, 2013)

see following link


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 21, 2013)

Choco-peanut butter....mmmmmmm......I figured PoB would wet himself when he heard about that one.


----------



## Helios (Mar 25, 2013)

You're going to love it!  It's pretty incredible.



NbleSavage said:


> Choco-peanut butter....mmmmmmm......I figured PoB would wet himself when he heard about that one.


----------

